# Querlüfter zum regeln gesucht



## maxi (23 Januar 2007)

Hallo, ihr kent ja sicher ie langen Radiallüfter.

Ich suche da welche die gut und genau zu regeln sind.

Habe gerade die von Conrad mal im Einsatz, aber die sind recht ein Glump.
Art. Nr 570192


Wollte jetzt die guten QR 06 von RS ausprobieren. Aber die gibt es nimmer zu kaufen.

Wo bekommte ich den gute lange Lüfter?


----------



## nade (23 Januar 2007)

Nur eine Idee, hast mal bei Nachtspeicherheizungen oder so unter Ersatzteile mal geguckt?


----------



## HolleHonig (23 Januar 2007)

Schau doch mal bei google! :s18:

Oder isses immer noch kaputt?!


----------



## maxi (23 Januar 2007)

Ah google war doch das was es früher mal im Internet gab?
Was maä über nacht irgendwann verschwunden ist


----------



## TommyG (23 Januar 2007)

deshalb

www.alltheweb.com und www.papst.de

Hast du vor, mit AC/ Drehstrom zu regeln?

Mit nem L200 oder ner schönen PWM- Schaltung könntest du auchim Gleichstrombereich etwas reißen, 
Welche Leistung hast du so angedacht?
Wie siehst mir preiswerten normalen Lüftern in einer Reihe aus?

Gruß, von nem Bastler


----------



## nade (23 Januar 2007)

http://suche.voltimum.de/index.php

Ist erst im Beta allerdings Hersteller/Produktspeziefisch nicht ganz soo schlecht..


----------



## maxi (24 Januar 2007)

Danke euch.
Habe gar nix passendes gefunden 

Bauen nun selbst welche. Darf sich ab Morgen ein junger Mechaniker freuen


----------

